# Paralyzed by indecision



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 18, 2021)

I find myself in this state quite often. I've probably got more wood in the racks than I can use up in the rest of my life. Yet, I spend a lot of time, days, weeks, months, years, pondering over how to make the best use of it. Like it really matters. Instead of picking a project and making it, I overthink it to the point of inaction. 

The other thing is the scraps. I can't seem to make myself throw out scraps. I've got boxes of them, all shapes and sizes. I never use them. The slough from milling, I might use it for something, ... someday.... It's a wonder I don't keep sawdust... but you know...

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2021)

Your just a normal wood worker, lol. We all do it. Get a wood stove or a fire pit and clean your shop once in awhile, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 18, 2021)

I did haul a little trailer load over to my burn pile the other day. I splashed diesel on it and set it on fire before I could think about it too long. Just when the flames were getting going good I saw this little piece that I wished I'd saved....

Alan

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2021)

Or post your scraps for sale on here. A lot of guys will use them in their projects. It will sell if the price is right.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Matt3d03 (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd certainly be interested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 18, 2021)

I found out that packing up and moving helps to clear out some of the clutter/excess wood.  We moved a little over a year ago. It prompted me to sell some stuff, give some stuff away, and then burn a bunch of stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2021)

Y'all QUIT telling him to burn those gorgeous scraps until he shows and offer them to us to buy. OOOOHHHH for some pecan and mesquite and ?????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2021)

heck, plenty of pen turners, jewelry makers, etc. here that would gladly relieve you of your scraps. One man's trash..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 18, 2021)

Make a list of potential projects and write them all down on individual pieces of paper. Then make a list of wood species and do the same. Once or twice a year, pull a project out of the hat, then pick a wood out of the hat, then make it! You are the only one who can appreciate the wood while it's sitting in your shop, make something so your family/friends can enjoy it too.

Besides, think of how much fun you'll have by being the only one on the planet with an amboyna burl footstool! Then when someone asks what the hell where you thinking, you tell them how you arrived at the decision to do it and have a good laugh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 19, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> It's a wonder I don't keep sawdust... but you know...


I’ve been known to save sawdust. Keep a few varieties in small plastic bags to mix with wood glue for filler on projects.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh, and I feel your pain about the burn pile. I just hauled a bunch of scraps to the wood stove. Looked at each piece as I put it in and wound up hauling quiet a bit back to the shop.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 19, 2021)

My solution to the scrap problem.
1. Grandson that likes to pound nails into boards
2. Live in northern vermont
3. Heat with wood.
4. Own a sawmill and woods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 19, 2021)

I remember bagging shavings from an Eastern red cedar 10 years ago....still bagged, or was it Chinese juniper.?.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> I remember bagging shavings from an Eastern red cedar 10 years ago....still bagged, or was it Chinese juniper.?.


I have been told that white cedar shavings are good mulch for blueberry plants. Supposed to repel bugs . Never tried it.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 19, 2021)

The first step is admission. Congrats, you're on your way! The second step is to post it up here to give it away for the cost of shipping; just saying  

I suffer the same problem though and, like Tom, have sawdust saved as well for glueing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 19, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve been known to save sawdust. Keep a few varieties in small plastic bags to mix with wood glue for filler on projects.


Shhhhh - nobody is supposed to know that I have my little bags of ebony and other sawdust and other turning detritus. My wife and others think I am crazy already!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 19, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I find myself in this state quite often. I've probably got more wood in the racks than I can use up in the rest of my life. Yet, I spend a lot of time, days, weeks, months, years, pondering over how to make the best use of it. Like it really matters. Instead of picking a project and making it, I overthink it to the point of inaction.
> 
> The other thing is the scraps. I can't seem to make myself throw out scraps. I've got boxes of them, all shapes and sizes. I never use them. The slough from milling, I might use it for something, ... someday.... It's a wonder I don't keep sawdust... but you know...
> 
> Alan


H. E. Double Hockey Sticks dude - that's considered NORMAL! BUT I have to add the mandated disclaimer. "Normal is a function of measuring against a standard." It could even be considered a function of the science of metrology. in other words, standards are the fundamental reference for a system of weights and measures, against which all other measuring devices are compared. Now, the actual measuring is often not all that difficult of an operation. The method of measurement is also not critical as long as it is accurate. What IS important is knowing and establishing a universal standard or in our exercise - NORMAL. Now, one could select NORMAL as being actions our neighbors would do. Now what good would that do? Nothing except cause us wood hoar........um....err.......collec....hmmm.....recycl.......appreciators to be considered "Not Normal". Now, ask yourself why you would do that to yourself and the other us'n''s? All that is very simply solved. Use as a standard somebody from here on WB. There are a number that could easily be selected as a standard - I won't name names - they know who they are. Voila! No problem or anxiety now! Pat yourself on the back and consider yourself NORMAL!!! Easy-Peasy, even a lowly, bad-breathed, mangy old stud warthog could figure it out. Ponder on that imputation for a little while - and appraise what he considers beautiful and NORMAL in his selection of who will bear his progeny! Makes sense to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 19, 2021)

I am going to try and translate what Mike said into English....You are on Woodbarter surrounded by normal woodworkers who love wood. Thus you are normal and nothing to be concerned about. Relax and enjoy your hobby!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh ok now i dont feel alone. Ive got racks of trimmed, planed off cut pieces. Hundreds of pen blanks. Knife and pistol grip size pieces. I cant throw them out. Ive listed some and cant sell them. Alot if times the shipping is more than the product. Im going to sit on them and maybe someday over the rainbow. !!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 19, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> I have been told that white cedar shavings are good mulch for blueberry plants. Supposed to repel bugs . Never tried it.



They can be, just be mindful of soil ph. The junipers are supposed to detour bugs more. Down side is timing. Wet the mulch, otherwise moles and voles and rabbits will nest.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 20, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Oh ok now i dont feel alone. Ive got racks of trimmed, planed off cut pieces. Hundreds of pen blanks. Knife and pistol grip size pieces. I cant throw them out. Ive listed some and cant sell them. Alot if times the shipping is more than the product. Im going to sit on them and maybe someday over the rainbow. !!!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 20, 2021)

Maverick said:


> I am going to try and translate what Mike said into English....You are on Woodbarter surrounded by normal woodworks who love wood. Thus you are normal and nothing to be concerned about. Relax and enjoy your hobby!!


Wish I knew how to do that!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 20, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Wish I knew how to do that!!!!



BTW Mike, I love your prose when you wax eloquently. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

